# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  ORT-JTAG - SaArrowmsung Galaxy 3 / GT-I5800 / GT-I5801 / GT-I5800L Repair Boot

## Momo_Gsm

*ORT-JTAG - Sa**msung Galaxy 3 / GT-I5800 / GT-I5801 / GT-I5800L Repair Boot*   ORT - JTAG UPDATE [16 AUG 2011]  De******ion :   *Samsung GT-I5800 / GT-I5801 / GT-I5800L Unbrick Repair Dead Boot*   *What's new in ORT Plus V1.61*  Cortex A9 Support Support AddedSamsung S5PV310 Support AddedSamsung S5P6422 Support Added    Released Stuffs :   Samsung GT-I5801 PinoutSamsung GT-I5801 Repair FileSamsung GT-I5801 FULL DUMPSamsung GT-I5801 Repair GuideSamsung GT-I5801 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Samsung GT-I5801 Service Manual   *Discussion:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT Team News and Blog  :  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

